# Aylesbury Ducks



## thewonderhorse (7 August 2015)

Hi Folks, I am taking delivery of two Aylesbury Ducks next weekend. I have a duck house and a large pen sorted for them and also an existing pond. I know that they eat corn and quite like a bit of tomato etc but are there any duck owners on here that can tell me more?
My late grandmother used to breed Aylesbury's so it will be the first time they have come back to the farm in 30 + years since she passed away.
I am getting 1 duck and 1 drake. 
Im looking forward to my new arrivals and will be keen to learn and look after them to the best of my ability 
Am I right in thinking I should keep them in their pen for a bit before hopefully letting them free range a bit??. Obviously they will be shut up safely in their house at night but I have a large paddock that they could potter about in and there are plenty of slugs/worms to be had!


----------



## Tronk (7 August 2015)

We had Aylesburys for years when I was a child. Great that you've got a pond- I think ducks with no pond is just wrong! We used to feed them on layers pellets I seem to remember. They had their food at night to get them in the hutch away from Mr Fox. My Mum also used to boil up a hideous concoction which she called 'Mash' - basically all the veg peelings etc boiled up. The ducks loved it! They were rubbish at sitting on their eggs though- we got a Muscovy in to do that for them!


----------



## thewonderhorse (7 August 2015)

Yes I totally agree. I wouldn't have ducks unless I had a pond. That's a good idea re the food.  Thank you


----------

